# Found a new source for flat belt material



## Chris Hamel (Dec 2, 2018)

Recently my belt needed replacing on my 9 inch sb.  I have salvaged several treadmills  for their motors and controllers.  Kept the conveyor belts because they just seemed to good to throw out.  At any rate, I cut a 1 1/8 inch strip and used it to make a belt.  I laced the ends together with heavy nylon string.  I put the rubberized side down.  So far it is working good.  Have to see how it holds up.  The price was right.


----------



## lordbeezer (Dec 2, 2018)

Should work out real good..the treadmill beIts are strong.bigger the treadmill the heavier the belt.. had a spliced serpentine belt on my 11" Sheldon for about 6 years.


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 10, 2019)

Chris Hamel said:


> ... I cut a 1 1/8 inch strip and used it to make a belt.  I laced the ends together with heavy nylon string.  I put the rubberized side down.



How did you cut the belt to width?  Did you build a special tool to keep the same width (like a marking gauge with a blade)?  Did you try to glue the ends instead of lacing?


----------



## john.k (Feb 11, 2019)

I have glued ends,and even with a very long scarf,and taking the cords into account ,the join eventually peels at the fine scarf,and fails,......Now I use whipper snipper cord,Stihl,is best...extremely tough and hard wearing.......I also use the polygroove auto belt,and lace it in the grooves ,which means no hit as the join goes over a pulley.Run with the groove side to pulley.


----------



## Chris Hamel (Feb 11, 2019)

Actually it didn't work out so well.  The lacing started to pull thru after about a month.  Cutting it to width was a pain.  I used a straight edge and a razor knife.


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 11, 2019)

Chris Hamel said:


> Actually it didn't work out so well.  The lacing started to pull thru after about a month.  Cutting it to width was a pain.  I used a straight edge and a razor knife.



Ahh, that's too bad...  I've been wondering why I keep those old belts around, having not found a decent use for them.  This would have been a very good reason for keeping.


----------



## FOMOGO (Feb 11, 2019)

Nothing ventured nothing gained. I've used the treadmill belts for making way covers for my Bridgeport. Will be putting some on the new to me Gorton also. Another good use is protecting bench tops. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Chris Hamel (Feb 11, 2019)

I have found however they make excellent material to line tool box drawers.


----------



## SLK001 (Feb 11, 2019)

Well, they are glued at the factory to make the original joint, so there has to be some way to copy the same proceedure.


----------



## ELHEAD (Feb 11, 2019)

How about a seat belt. I have had this mortiser at least 10years. It hasn't bee use a lot , maybe 3 hrs run time.


----------



## Markkjohnson (Feb 15, 2019)

Chris Hamel said:


> Recently my belt needed replacing on my 9 inch sb. I have salvaged several treadmills for their motors and controllers. Kept the conveyor belts because they just seemed to good to throw out. At any rate, I cut a 1 1/8 inch strip and used it to make a belt. I laced the ends together with heavy nylon string. I put the rubberized side down. So far it is working good. Have to see how it holds up. The price was right.



I am now using a bailer belt spliced with the metal lace hooks. Now I can take a .030 cut with out any slipping. Now I only need the low speed to do any matching. Tandy leather makes a cutter that adjusts from ⅛ to 1 ½ inches in ⅛ steps, about $30.00


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

